# A question on connecting cabs



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

On my module I want to have plug-in cabs. I have a Prodigy Advance Unit by MRC and it looks like the plug-ins are just catagory 5 RJ plugs as used in networking. I went to my local train store and the guy there said he didn't have a clue . . . He was no electricion? I thought that was rather strange since he sells and recommends them. Anybody know? I bought some passthrough jacks to use but am not sure if they will work. They are 8 wire like the Prodigy ones.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I bought mine at Radio Shack. When you say "pass thru" what are you meaning? I use 8-pin data connectors, I think they are called.

Bob


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

What I mean by Pass though is the cable from the Command module plugs into the back of the and the cab cable plugs into the front. It all seats into a box that is fastened to the side of the module or layout. I think that the cables are the same as 8 pin data connectors. The package says:Cat 5e, In-Line Coupler, Keystone Jack, E/white, RJ-45, Pin to Pin.  Thanks for you reply.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought mine at Lowes Home Improvement stores. They have everything you need including wire. You have to use solid wire, the stranded wire fails for some reason. Also I used the double receptical plates and stripped enough wire to go to one plug continue to second one and still have enough left to splice more wire going to next on. When I say stripped I mean the outer sleeve not the insulation. I hope you can understand my ramblings. When I read over it I got lost. There are special connectors for splicing.


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

I will check out what they have at Lowe's Thanks for the tip!


----------

